# Plant ID?



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey everyone!

So I just picked up a bunch of plants that I got from online for my 30G tank..

To be honest, I don't really know what's what; knowing this, I kinda threw everything in haphazardly...

If anyone can help me by letting me know what plants are what I'd appreciate it; and if I somehow planted a background plant in the foreground or too close to another because it spreads etc etc.

Here are the closeups!
Plant shots

And this is the tank layout









Thanks!!


----------

